# Babies are here, Born today! :)



## Nenn

So the babies were born today, the mum rattie is wonderfull, and is taking good care of them.
I didnt want to bother her too much, so we only took two pictures  all of them have milkbands, and I think all of them have black eyes, I also, THINK they are all going to be darker shade rats, but we will see in couple days when their fur and pigment starts to show properly ^^ enjoy!


----------



## CarrieD

Congratulations! They do look dark, don't they? It will be exciting to see what color they turn out to be.


----------



## Rat-1-

Awww so cute have you named the mum yet?


----------



## Nenn

Oh completely forgot to update my signature, her name is Neffy 

Also the babies seem to be showing hints of colour, so dark, and light coloured ratlets :3 gonna post pictures once I get them uploaded from my fiances phone ^^


----------



## lilspaz68

What colour is mom? By now you should be able to see if there are any markings (like hoods and stripes) or you may just have a solid litter of dark babies (black or agouti)


----------



## Babs

SOOO cute. Baby rats will break my heart :')


----------



## Nenn

The mother is Dumbo Agouti berkshire, and the male she was housed with was Black eyed white dumbo, There is a chance that the father was roan aswell, so two possibilities, but the babies seem to have dumbo ears, so i think the BeW is the father.

Ill post new picture in a moment, when the upload is done  They are not all agouti's thats certain for now it seems, since some are dark, and some are still pinkish


----------



## Nenn




----------



## Nenn

So I think the dark babies are going to be agouti berkshires, and not sure about the light ones


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, if the father was Bew then your going to get a wide range of patterns. some of the lighter ones look like dalmatians or barebacks. the darker ones look like berkshires or variberks.


----------



## Nenn

I dont think we have dalmatians here in Finland. Atleast ive never seen one, anywhere 

I just hope they are gonna be healthy 
I cant wait to know what colour they are going to be, so excited!


----------



## Nenn

Day 5 pictures.

Some are over light ones, couldnt take alot more, or better ones since the momma rat decided that she wanted to hide the babies inside my pillowcover










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























and then comparison picture between the dark pups, and light ones. I really wonder what colour the pinklets are going to be ^^


----------



## Nenn

Also, got the picture of the possible father , not a great pic though


----------



## Nenn

He is BeW right? I think he looks that yellowish cause of dirtyness. if it isnt cause of the dirt, what else could he be than BeW?
Edit: Or could I be completely wrong, and he is Ivory?


----------



## LightningWolf

Wow, beautiful cream guy, that's when an albino has the black eyed gene (found in burmese and black eyed siameses). Ivories are just a variations of a white rat, they used to be called ivories but now they're called creams. so with that you might even have some albinos  (if I'm correct that he's a cream)


----------



## Nenn

The picture doesnt do justice to him, I have seen him live, and he is much more white. But I did think he was cream aswell, however I have never seen a cream rat with black eyes before, and in our rat standards, where I tried to check for colours, we only had red eyed cream colours.

Maybe next week ill see some colouring on the light babies ^^


----------



## LightningWolf

Really? Here the standard calls for black eyes, actually, that's the only way to get a cream rat here. its has to be an Albino with the black eyed gene. uh, maybe your talking about something else. the Cream/Ivories can get confusing cause depending on where your at they are called something completely different. at lease with stuff like Fawn/Topaz the standards are the same. Oh and since the Black eyed gene is a dominant gene, if you do have some albinos maybe you'll also get some Creams/Ivories


----------



## Nenn

http://www.kesyrottayhdistys.fi/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=74

if you scroll down you can find cream, the site is in finnish though, but on the cream part it say *CREAM (cr) *_aa bb pp/ punasilmäinen suklaa_ Värin tulee olla vaalea kermainen beige. Silmät punaiset. = CREAM (cr) aa bb pp/ redeyed chocolate, colour has to be light creamy beige. eyes red.

​


----------



## Nenn

and day 6 picture 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LightningWolf

Oh, I don't know what that's called here in the states, pink eyed chocolate? uh, we don't have a standard for that, then again the AFRMA doesn't recognize Russian Fawn/Topaz, so I'm not that shocked. here in the US a cream is (c/c Be/-) it doesn't matter if they are agouti or black based to my knowledge.
Aw cute guys.


----------



## Nenn

I have no idea about the genetics, we have strange names for some of them I belive, like Husky rat, thats Roan, and some others.


----------



## planetjenessa

how old is your rat when she got pregnant? my baby is pregnant, i thought she was a he, turns out she is infact a she lol
but im wondering if she is too young, about 3-4 months old

congratulation


----------



## Nenn

Thank you,

She is 4months old, according to her papers


----------



## Nenn

day 9 pictures!

They look awesome and so cute :3
I think they are gonna be 4xblack eyes and white fur 1xreddish eyes and white fur
3 agouti berks and 2 blacks o.o


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










one of these seem to have re eyes


----------



## LightningWolf

Yeah, just a few more days and they will be in the Ultimate cute stage 
Well then looks like the Dad is a cream. Oh and apparently its called Black eyed cream, I'm guessing not to get it confused with the Pink eyed chocolate/Cream rat. but its different genetics. Just thought that would be interesting to know.


----------



## Nenn

Girls, Agouti berk, black eye white fur, re eye white fur








boys! black berk, black self, 2 agouti berks, 3 black eyes white fur (no clue what to call the whites)


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw cute. the white guys are creams/ivories (they look more like Ivories since they are more of a white and not a tan).


----------



## Nenn

How do I differentiate between a BeW and an ivory though?


----------



## Rat-1-

They re so adorable


----------



## Nenn

Thank you


----------



## LightningWolf

BEW isn't genetic, it is caused by breeders who selectively breed for less and less color. the bad side of that is that most BEWs are deaf  and in some cases a high white sign depending on what line it came from.
If the father was a BEW there would be a chance of hooded, dalmation, variagated, and even capped, bareback. you didn't get any of those.
Cream/Ivory is genetic. Albino with Black eye gene. so in genetic terms, c/c Be/-. I was reading that Ivory rats tend to be black based while Black eyed creams are agouti base but I highly doubt that. So that means the mother carried Albino. And since the black eye gene is Dominant, you had a 50% chance of getting Ivories. 
I'm not going to go into the other possibilities because they are very unlikely and very confusing.
however, the father was a cream color, not white (he didn't look stained) so that means he is an Ivory.

Sorry Hope that made sense.

You know, sometimes I swear I spend too much time researching genetics.


----------



## Nenn

Thank you so much, that cleared it right out  So since the dad is ivory, it means that he is the "cause" for the litter to have black babies aswell then?

Going to get some pictures today, or tomorrow.


----------



## Nenn

Yay Updated piccies  if noone is interested 

The babies move alot now, so I added some Wooden jungle gym there for them to play in, and a wooden bridge.

Pic of the jungle gym, its for birds xD








Its good for little ones, and sturdy!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy

*Pictures!*

*They are precious!!! I want some ...*


----------



## CarrieD

Is that little agoutis I see? <thud>


----------



## Keelyrawr

Can I have them all, please?!?! Hehe  So cute!


----------



## Nenn

They are indeed agouti's 3 of them in the litter <3

You can have 3 boys if you come pick em up from finland  So ill see you in couple months when your rowing boat arrives! x)


----------



## Keelyrawr

Sounds good  Lol


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

How cute! I want a baby agouti! ;D


----------



## IOVERATS

Aww cute, baby rats are lovely I wish I could have some haha


----------

